
Study: US could save $600B in admin costs by switching to a single-payer system - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/single-payer-system-could-save-us-massive-administrative-costs-2020-1
======
LinuxBender
This is true, but more important than how we pay for things is WHAT we pay
for. The U.S. could save even more by implementing more proactive treatments
to reverse chronic issues that put a heavy burden on the medical system.
Curing T2D alone could alleviate dozens of chronic medical problems that are
infinitely expensive to treat the symptoms of at the late pathological stages.

[https://youtu.be/5LTWJOi3bCo?t=2](https://youtu.be/5LTWJOi3bCo?t=2)

------
simonblack
That will never happen. The Medical industry and its lobbyists would never
allow their access to the public trough to be taken away from them.

Nevertheless, it's always amusing to hear American screams that a single-payer
for all would be unaffordable, when most other poor, tiny countries all over
the world have no great problem at all with doing that.

